# Help needed with frame Size for 2010 S2



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello,

I’m thinking of buying a 2010 S2 in size 54.
I checked out the Cervelo sizing chart and would think the 54 will fit fine but would like to get some of your opinions since I’m not a bike fitter and have not any experience with Cervelos.

Here are my measurements: height = 1728mm, inseam = 841mm, torso = 570mm, arm left = 687, arm right 692mm.

I’m currently riding a Pinarello Prince in size 55 but think a 54 would have been a better fit.
I just want to make sure the 54 will be a good fit. I would really appreciate all the advise and input I can get to make a good decision. 
Thanks a lot in advance for all replies.

This is the Geometry from the S2

73 Degree Seattube Angle
Size	Wheel Size	Head Tube Angle	BB Drop	Top Tube	Head Tube Length	Front Center	Rear Center	Stand Over Height	Stack	Reach
48	700c	72.5°	68	515	100	547	399	709	502	361
51	700c	73°	68	530	120	558	399	729	522	370
54	700c	73°	68	545	140	573	399	746	541	380
56	700c	73°	68	565	160	593	399	764	560	394
58	700c	73°	68	580	180	608	399	781	580	403
61	700c	73°	68	592	200	620	399	800	599	409
Note: The standover height is measured to the toptube directly above the bottom bracket.


----------

